# Isla San Lorenzo,la isla más grande del PERÚ



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Por lo visto esa idea esta tachada por ser muy costosa. Aparte que esa isla tambien cuenta con una poblacion importante de lobos de mar. Pero de que la zona tiene potencial, lo tiene.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Que buena recopilación Miraflorino!... no sabia que era la isla más grande del Perú.. solo se que la he visto toooooooda mi vida... jeje..


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

que la conviertan en megapuerto!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> Lean éstos 2 interesantes webs :
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isla_San_Lorenzo
> http://blogs.elcomercio.com.pe/viajerosyvagamundos/2007/10/la-isla-misteriosa-ii.html
> Algunas fotos son de foristas & otras del Internet :


Impresionante! La Punta es tan pequeña a su lado! Desde la casa de un amigo y vecino mío, esa isla y El Frontón se ven más cercanas de lo que están en realidad. 

Todos los días las veo desde mi universidad; incluso hace poco, desde la azotea de Contabilidad, las pude ver en toda su dimensión, con todo y los barcos del puerto (lástima que no llevé cámara).

Tampoco es para lapidar a quienes no sabían de su existencia, pero igual me parece increíble.

Saludos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> Muy buena recopilación Miraflorino, has escogido muy bonitas fotos, incluyo una vista desde LA PUNTA:


Espectacular!!! O sea, no cualquier parque tiene una ubicación tan privilegiada.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Yo también me pregunto lo mismo*

Cuándo las tomaré ???? :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


tacall said:


> ^^ Plop es cierto la isla no es mayor atractivo turistico, buena recopilacion, me pregunto cuando tomaras tu las fotos jejejejej:lol:


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

AQPCITY said:


>


Gracias por esta foto, desde muy muchacho siempre veía su intermitente resplandor por las noches cuando visitaba familiares en el Callao, pero esta es la primera vez que lo veo de cerca, ya con esto se su forma y color.. saludos


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Para mi proximo viaje ire al Callao mirare aunque sea de lejos San Lorenzo


----------



## sijot (Sep 1, 2006)

que buenas fotos...me gustaron las panoramicas


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Isla San Lorenzo : Bahía del Cabezo 






Fauna de las islas del callao


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Chocaviento said:


> Haciendo un puente y llevando el agua hacia la isla podria ser posible  aunque de repente un poco costoso


Qué buen thread este ... y que buenas fotos de la isla, sobretodo las tomadas de cerca ... genial!!

Desde hace años existe un proyecto para hacer de la isla un megapuerto y un centro turístico de primer orden, y como quien pide poco es un loco aquí les dejo alguna info:

El layout



















El proyecto incluye la construcción de un espigón de 3 km de largo en La Chira para "arenar" toda la bahía de Miraflores hasta La Punta y reducir el fuerte oleaje .... Me parece que todos los tablistas van a pegar un grito al cielo con esto hno::bash:










Ahh. CHOCAVIENTO ... no se está pensando en un puente para llegar a la isla sino en un túnel por debajo del lecho marino:










Bastante ambicioso el proyecto ¿no? ... buehh.. si se consigue el capital via operadores hoteleros, turísticos y portuarios que quieran invertir todo es posible

Bueno, para quien quiere informarse mas les dejo este link de donde saqué las imágenes

http://www.megapuerto.net/proyecto.htm


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Claudia4681 said:


> Para mi proximo viaje ire al Callao mirare aunque sea de lejos San Lorenzo


Para ver la isla no necesariamente tienes que estar en El Callao, la puedes ver desde toda la bahia de Miraflores

Esta foto me parece alucinante ...


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

Tyrone said:


> Qué buen thread este ... y que buenas fotos de la isla, sobretodo las tomadas de cerca ... genial!!
> 
> Desde hace años existe un proyecto para hacer de la isla un megapuerto y un centro turístico de primer orden, y como quien pide poco es un loco aquí les dejo alguna info:
> 
> ...


Noticia antiquisima en este foro....


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

que pasa,,, me parece que hay en alquiler paseos desde la punta hasta la isla san lorenzo, se acuerdan del accidente de Barena,, era en un paseo a esta isla,,
Todo Chalaco debe conocer como minimo esta isla o dejaria de llamarse chalaco o porteño

A ver si averiguan cuanto cuesta ese paseo y cuanto dura,, hasta podrian dar clases de Buceo o pesca submarina


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

buena recopilación Miraflorino


----------



## ungelo (Feb 18, 2008)

Muy bonita e interesante la Isla. Tiene algo de misterioso que me encanta y serìa un sueño poder visitarla. Es una làstima que estando tan cerca a Lima haya quedado pràcticamente "aislada" desde siempre.
Interesante el blog que apareciò en El Comercio, un poco de historia nunca cae mal!


----------



## rascacielosEnLIMA (May 26, 2007)

Estas fotos las tomé hace poco:
Se puede ver la isla San Lorenzo al fondo (fotos tomadas desde mi casa en La Molina).



















Es la montaña clara que sale al costado del cerro el Agustino (atras del tanque de agua):


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

caballoazul said:


> Noticia antiquisima en este foro....


No dudo que sea así, es un proyecto muy antiguo... sin embargo por lo que leo en este thread no todos están al tanto


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> que pasa,,, me parece que hay en alquiler paseos desde la punta hasta la isla san lorenzo, se acuerdan del accidente de Barena,, era en un paseo a esta isla,,
> Todo Chalaco debe conocer como minimo esta isla o dejaria de llamarse chalaco o porteño
> 
> A ver si averiguan cuanto cuesta ese paseo y cuanto dura,, hasta podrian dar clases de Buceo o pesca submarina


visita http://www.islaspalomino.com

Si no me equivoco el paseo está como US$ 30.00 y dura aprox. 4 horas ...


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

Tyrone said:


> No dudo que sea así, es un proyecto muy antiguo... sin embargo por lo que leo en este thread no todos están al tanto


^^

Leer post número 02;

*Haz Click Aquí.
*​.
.
.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

parece q el proyecto es de hace 4 añosy no hay actualizaciones desde esa pag desde el 2006


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Aquí les va una foto tomada anteayer (martes 20/02/2008) desde la cima de la Huaca San Marcos, en la ciudad universitaria de la UNMSM. En primer plano el Hospital Naval.










Saludos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

La foto completa:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Bueno, si sabìa que era la isla màs grande del Perù, de hecho mi viejo me lo dijo, el hizo servicio militar y me contò que iban a esa isla, segùn me dijo la isla parece cercana, pero en esos botes que iba tardaba 20 minutos a màs, tengo entendido que tiene composiciòn arcillosa...*


----------



## hcastgu (Feb 20, 2006)

Limeñito said:


> Aquí les va una foto tomada anteayer (martes 20/02/2008) desde la cima de la Huaca San Marcos, en la ciudad universitaria de la UNMSM. En primer plano el Hospital Naval.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jejeje a 2 cuadritas de mi jato esta el hospital naval


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

La playa Piratas (isla San Lorenzo)








La playa Cabezos (isla san Lorenzo)
















Playa presidensial


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

es como un cerro en el mar  muy linda, a todo esto me llamó la atención la cantidad de lobos marinos  me encantaron, la isla deberia ser promocionada y quizas urbanizada :banana: se imaginan mansiones con piscina en la isla con vista al callao?  sería bakanisimo . . . y ver el cielo estrellado en aquella isla.


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

este proyecto es mas conocido en este foro que hay marcas y en los foritas de las multiples discusiones sobre el proyecto


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Que bonita la playa, me gusta asi limpia que parezca que ahi nunca ha llegado nadie


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

nekun20 said:


> es como un cerro en el mar  muy linda, a todo esto me llamó la atención la cantidad de lobos marinos  me encantaron, la isla deberia ser promocionada y quizas urbanizada :banana: *se imaginan mansiones con piscina en la isla con vista al callao?*  sería bakanisimo . . . y ver el cielo estrellado en aquella isla.


Ah, de ser posible, yo quisiera una con 10 lobos marinos para que digan que me gusta la naturaleza.


----------



## kikethegreat (Nov 26, 2006)

imagen tomada el 20 de febrero del 2008









anteayer 23 de febrero, me gusta tomar fotos de atardeceres jeje


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Estas ultimas fotos estan estupendas  muy lindas de verdad que lindos atardeceres


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey, esas fotos están alucinantes; a veces uno piensa que en Lima no puede verse esos atardeceres, y vaya que se puede!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*que bellos colores la de las tomas de los atardeceres. Eres un trome*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Limeñito....HÉROE !!!!*

Allí nací..en el Hospital Naval !!!!! *GRACIAS POR LA FOTO !!!! *


Limeñito said:


> Aquí les va una foto tomada anteayer (martes 20/02/2008) desde la cima de la Huaca San Marcos, en la ciudad universitaria de la UNMSM. En primer plano el Hospital Naval.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola.
De nada, es que esa isla se ve desde muchos ángulos de la universidad, pero mucho mejor desde la huaca.

Saludos.


----------



## kikethegreat (Nov 26, 2006)

gracias, pero como lo dije siempre me gustaron los atardeceres del verano en la capital


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Las tome ayer....lástima el smok.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow! Fenomenales tomas las últimas tres fotos.


----------



## Chanchamayo (Dec 21, 2007)

BRAvisimo es bien xevre me gustaria q sea algo mas atractivo, con hoteles con tanto urbanismo pero solo en una zona osea no en toda la isla seria bonitao q hagan una pista en todo el contorno de la isla, y solo vehiculos permitidos ahi, q muestren la isla seriam la mistad urbano, y la otra mitad todo natural, osea esa mitad natural seria la parte donde estan los lobos marinos. manyan seria bravazo.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

yvan789 said:


> esa jato no era una opción para instalarlo a fujimori si no me equivoco?:lock:
> gracias por los detalles de los lugares k hay en la isla no sabia k habian varias instalaciones y casas"


Sería una cárcel-balneario con vista al mar y cómodas instalaciones :nuts:, la verdad que dudo mucho que "esa" haya sido la opción, sino me equivoco esa es la playa presidente en donde veranean los más altos mandos de la Marina de Guerra ... s.e.u.o. 



darioperu said:


> Que buen thread


Si, muy bueno el thread sobre el área natural menos alterada más próxima a Lima....



papiriqui said:


> buenas observaciones tyrone!!! se nota q la geografia es tu pasion tambien..
> recien me doy cuenta q hay una pequeña peninsula en la costa opuesta de la isla san lorenzo..entre la mitad y el extremo norte.
> y hablando de esta costa..lo q no se nota en las fotos es ..si es una playa plana. o acantilado..podria *decir q ese es el paraje mas recondito o inexplorado y a la vez mas cercano a la metropoli*


Tienes razón, recóndita y cercana a la vez ... analizando la foto aérea si se distinguen los acantilados y las áreas planas, por ejemplo la orilla oeste de la isla que da al mar abierto es casi toda pedregosa, con acantilado y sin playas, y la orilla este que da a La Punta en cambio si muestra pequeñas ensenadas con playitas de arena que se ven buenazas :cheers:



Limeñito said:


> Tyrone te pasaste!!!!!
> He quedado idiotizado!
> Esa isla es más sorprendente de loq ue pensaba. Más me han llamado la atención la vegetación (!) y esas casa con playa privada (!)
> Una verdadera caja de sorpresas.


Asi es, y por ser zona militar y de acceso restringido por temas de "seguridad nacional" mas misteriosa es ... pero viéndola desde el aire las instalaciones más parecen de club de esparcimiento que una base militar :lol: 



xever_7 said:


> No pensé que existiese un solo punto verde en la isla, en sí esta es una joya por su forma y su ubicación. Las ruinas del Fronton deberían ser una especie de museo de sitio, auqnue no quede mucho de ella.


San Lorenzo aparte de ser la isla mas grande del litoral es la más alta también por lo que muchos días del año "atrapa" las nubes y bruma que vienen del mar ... era bastante probable que tenga un pequeño bosque de nieblas, además Lachay es un sobreviviente de los muchísimos bosques de nieblas que habían en nuestra desértica costa, que los españoles se encargaron de desaparecerlos con la depredación y el pastoreo :bash: ...



Maipo Valley said:


> buenisimo el thread


Gracias


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

No es posible q la marina tenga la exclusibidad de usar esa isla para lo q desea, deberian permitir a la población en general tener acceso a la isla.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

Tyrone said:


> Sería una cárcel-balneario con vista al mar y cómodas instalaciones :nuts:, la verdad que dudo mucho que "esa" haya sido la opción, sino me equivoco esa es la playa presidente en donde veranean los más altos mandos de la Marina de Guerra ... s.e.u.o.


bueno me referia cuando recien lo extraditaron de chile y me acuerdo k vi en la noticia k esa isla era una opción, mientras duraba el Juicio.
ya k fue un antiguo presidente y creo k querian el mismo trato k le dieron en chile":nuts:
pero bueno eso es politica nada mas y no me quiero meter en eso....

*pero gracias por las photos estan muy interesantes ya k me imaginaba k era una isla donde no habia casi nada.....pero ahora conosco mucho mejor" y k paso con los proyectos k habia???y el Megapuerto??*


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

yvan789 said:


> bueno me referia cuando recien lo extraditaron de chile y me acuerdo k vi en la noticia k esa isla era una opción, mientras duraba el Juicio.
> ya k fue un antiguo presidente y creo k querian el mismo trato k le dieron en chile":nuts:
> pero bueno eso es politica nada mas y no me quiero meter en eso....
> 
> *pero gracias por las photos estan muy interesantes ya k me imaginaba k era una isla donde no habia casi nada.....pero ahora conosco mucho mejor" y k paso con los proyectos k habia???y el Megapuerto??*


Una opción era que el prisionero Fujimori sea custodiado por la Marina de Guerra, como lo es Abimael Guzmán y las cúpulas terroristas que están recluidos en la base naval del Callao. En el caso de los terroristas se barajó la posibilidad de mandarlos a San Lorenzo pero se descartó ... creo que en el caso de Fujimori ni siquiera se planteó esa opción, creo ...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Te felicito Miraflorino.. Dodi... querido amigo. Al fin un thread tuyo sobrepasa la segunda pàgina 

Super buen tema!!!! las fotos... de infarto.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Playa Casino*










El tour que tomé para ir a San Lorenzo desembarcó en esa playa, llamada Casino, y los guías explicaron sobre las 3 casas instaladas en ella.

La casa de la izquierda está cerrada y sus cortinas no hacen posible ver su interior. En ella, Abimael Guzmán pasó sus primeros meses de reclusión. Yo le comenté eso a un amigo y me contestó con sarcasmo: "Mató a más de 20,000 personas y le dan un chalet en la playa."

La casa del medio es la más grande y se llama Casino (como la playa). De las 3 casas, es la única que está abierta y está vacía. Yo imagino que si un grupo de gente, tras una previa limpieza, lleva agua, refrescos, tragos, comida, música, luces, asientos, etc... la hace, tonazo en San Lorenzo, luego a dormir en la playa y a la mañana siguiente combatir la resaca con un cebichazo y choros a la chalaca.

La casa de la derecha se llama Presidencial. Está cerrada, pero tiene ventanas grandes y por eso es posible ver parcialmente su interior. Me pegué a la ventana para ver si habían dejado aunque sea la cajita de un "etiqueta azul" (fui en 2005, durante el gobierno de Toledo). Luego, un tipo comentó que le pareció ver a una pelirroja cerca de la casa y no sabía si era la verdadera Eliane Karp o JB.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Buena información, y sería "locazo" dar vida a esea playa y esas instalaciones-


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ gracias por el dato de playa Casino


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

gracias por los datos buen aporte"


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve que tiene mucho potencial la isla San Lorenzo.


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Mas que un megapuerto me encantaría que sea un lugar turístico con algunos hoteles y la infraestructura necesaria sería mucho mejor.


----------



## FAL (Dec 16, 2008)

Hola, bueno llevo bastante tiempo leyendoleos en diferentes topics y este me sirvio mucho para conocer un poco y bueno ahora les traigo unas de una actividad de este fin de semana, quiza las fotos no traten del tema pero les va a dar una vista desde adentro de la isla San Lorenzo.

Bueno espero que sirvan para aportar algo al tema, fueron tomadas en la playa cabezos norte (asi creo que es, una pagina atras esta la misma playa pero en foto satelital), estas son en las que se aprecia mas gegorgaficamente la isla.

Saludos


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Que bacán se ve Lima desde la isla San Lorenzo.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Sí, es cierto.

Gracias por mostrar las fotos; de veras son bastante curiosas.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buen aporte!


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Chevere, por un momento pensé que eran las antiguas instalaciones de la carcel del Frontón (pero estamos hablando de la isla San Lorenzo :colgate ¿que cosa ocurría? ¿era alguna escenificación de algún suceso, o los soldados estaban practicando?


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesantes las fotos ... se ven bastante descuidadas las instalaciones


----------



## FAL (Dec 16, 2008)

dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ Chevere, por un momento pensé que eran las antiguas instalaciones de la carcel del Frontón (pero estamos hablando de la isla San Lorenzo :colgate ¿que cosa ocurría? ¿era alguna escenificación de algún suceso, o los soldados estaban practicando?


Se podria decir que ambas cosas, era la escenficiacion de un suceso ficticio y de paso se practicaba.

Fue una lastima no tomar una mejor foto de Lima, pero como supondrán las autoridades navales asi como asi no permiten camaras fotográficas, estas son de la única camara autorizada y el paisaje no era el objetivo principal de las fotos como podran darse cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## JOSE-AQP (Dec 10, 2008)

Algún día se podrá poblar la isla San Lorenzo.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Espero que no...


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que buen thread, las fotos son espectaculares. San Lorenzo debe aprovecharse alguna vez pero de forma sostenible, yo como muchos estoy en contra de que se desarrollen proyectos inmobiliarios o comerciales en la isla. El ecoturismo es una gran opción. Aquí les dejo unas fotitos que tomé hace un buen tiempo en un vuelo:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

las dos últimas son super tomas.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Yo creo que lo que se debe hacer con la Isla de San Lorenzo es dejarla exactamente como está, es más deberia la Marina de retirarse de la isla y esta debería ser declarada santuario de especies marinas como el lobo de mar y la gaviota.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Esta vista aérea me encanta....*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buenas tus fotos PaiMei.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Encanto natural*



cesium said:


> Yo creo que lo que se debe hacer con la Isla de San Lorenzo es dejarla exactamente como está, es más deberia la Marina de retirarse de la isla y esta debería ser declarada santuario de especies marinas como el lobo de mar y la gaviota.
> 
> saludos


^^Tienes toda la razón, cesium. Ni megapuerto ni balneario exclusivo. San Lorenzo debe mantenerse tal y como está, de lo contrario, en nombre del "progreso", los cambios podrían arrebatarle parte de su identidad a la isla. Que siga siendo un lugar sosegado para despejarse de la rutina citadina sin ir muy lejos. Ya había escrito esto hace meses, pero vale la pena repetirlo.


----------



## reina_XD (Nov 18, 2009)

la isla san lorenzo es hermoza.. io tuve la oportunidad de ir yate hasta alla en el mes de junio y a las demas islas.. y de verdad que es impresionante..!! una experencia inolvidable..!!


----------



## CZARQ (Jul 21, 2009)

*SILUETA*









un aporte a este grupix bacan


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Que buena fot CZARQ ya la puse de background en mi pc.

saludos


----------



## pedronia (Aug 1, 2006)

se le pude sacar provecho turistico sin pasar a llevar lo natural. se puede declarar santuario marino en ciertas partes de la isla y en otras construir casas u hoteles estilo mediterraneo griego. 
asi se le puede cambiar un poco la cara a las isla qu personalmente no es muy bonita que digamos por no decir fea. pero tiene su encanto me imagino las playas deben ser espectaculares y el agua muchismo mas calidas que las frias aguas del centro de mi pais.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*La ultima foto esta ESPECTACULAR..:cheers:*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Hermosa foto de Koko Cusco*


----------



## reina_XD (Nov 18, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


>


esta foto m gusta mas


----------



## forestoso (Aug 25, 2007)

*Para un Banner*

esa foto debe ser incluida en algún Banner de Lima, la única palabra que le corresponde: espectacular.

Incluye la Rosa Nautica, tambien emblemática de la ciudad y la Costa verde.
Siempre me han gustado las puestas de sol de la costa verde pero nunca vi una mejor que de la foto.

Lo bueno es que es accesible desde el acantilado para cualquir hijo de vecino. 
PD quien es JSTC


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*JSTC es el forista KOKO CUSCO...*

que en pocos meses se ha convertido en uno de los mejores fotógrafos de INCASCRAPERS !!!!... Preciosa foto de la isla !!!!.. :banana::banana::banana:


forestoso said:


> esa foto debe ser incluida en algún Banner de Lima, la única palabra que le corresponde: espectacular.
> 
> Incluye la Rosa Nautica, tambien emblemática de la ciudad y la Costa verde.
> Siempre me han gustado las puestas de sol de la costa verde pero nunca vi una mejor que de la foto.
> ...


----------



## fundicionurbano (Jul 13, 2009)

se ve feo el callao desde arriba , una pregunta y la isla san lorenzo pertenece a lima o al callao


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La silueta de la isla es hermosa.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Esos atardeceres miraflorinos son únicos.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

¿Y de cuándo es esa añeja e impresionante imagen?


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Limeñito said:


> ¿Y de cuándo es esa añeja e impresionante imagen?


40s o 50s La Perla y Bellavista aún no están urbanizadas.

saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

CZARQ said:


> un aporte a este grupix bacan


Wow, que tal fotazo, con el perfil de las iglesias, se ve genial. 10/10.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^Esa foto está para un banner de Lima , la isla San Lorenzo es tan propia del litoral limeño, su silueta es inconfundible


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Tyrone said:


> ^^Esa foto está para un banner de Lima , la isla San Lorenzo es tan propia del litoral limeño, su silueta es inconfundible


En realidad la isla que se ve en la foto es El Frontón aunque yo también pienso que la silueta de san Lorenzo y la foto son para banner.

saludos


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*EEhh sí ....*

Se ve el Frontón en su totalidad, las Cavinzas y parte de la isla San Lorenzo ... para ser más exactos ... lo cierto es que este conjunto de islas más el morro solar son las que hacen inconfundible al litoral limeño



cesium said:


> En realidad la isla que se ve en la foto es El Frontón aunque yo también pienso que la silueta de san Lorenzo y la foto son para banner.
> 
> saludos


----------



## Marcogg15 (Dec 31, 2009)

Un sunset el Frontón y San Lorenzo.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Ajá... esta foto está buenisima también al raz de piso en la Costa verde.

saludos


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Esas dos últimas fotos me gustan mucho; mucho dramatismo.


----------



## Tantan_21 (Nov 29, 2008)

buenas fotos!


----------



## dicf21 (Jul 13, 2010)

Ya se! En esa isla deberia llevarse a cabo el teleferico. Cosa que uno llegue a la cima de alguno de los cerros de la isla y llegue a un mirador donde se saque fotos.. de fondo el mar, la isla y parte de Lima. Enrealidad esa isla debe ser Ecoturismo pero para hacerlo mas atrayente podrian implementarse un teleferico.. por ejemplo en Bariloche, Argentina es practicamente bosque y cabañas.. pero hay un mirador hermoso y te subes a un teleferico para llegar hasta arriba. Lo mismo deberian hacer aca, pero antes plantar algunos arboles


----------

